# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Digital Hotspotter

## ted007

Κλασικά ψάχνοντας βρήκα κατι ισως ενδιαφερον

μπορει να μας βοηθησει για ενα γρηγορο scan, αλλα οχι προχειρο.

https://www.canarywireless.com/shop/...2DFi+Detectors

και ενα review μαζι με καποιες φωτογραφιες.
http://www.tomsnetworking.com/Review...HOTSPOTTER.php

Λέτε με καμια εγχειρησουλα να περνει και εηωτερικη κεραια...  ::  

Για τα λεφτά του κανει πολλά και μας γλυτωνει απο την ανάγκη του laptop σαν πρωτο Scan βεβαια.

----------

